# Office 365 >  >  Power BI addins / exe for office 2010

## 1929BOB

Hi ..

Is their any option or add-ins or patch or update.. so that i can able to use power BI in office 2010..
atleast.. office 2003 has compatibility pack to open office 2010 files.. so .. i think.. their must be something to open
power MAP / BI in office 2010..

----------


## JosephP

which BI are you talking about? power query and powerpivot work in 2010 as long as you have the correct version of 2010 (same for 2013); if you don't there's nothing you can do about that

----------


## 1929BOB

sorry.. i am asking for 2007.. 

all map area re showing as blank sheet.. i just need viewer.. so that when i send it to my colleague, he can able to view it..

----------


## JosephP

I reckon you'll have to copy and paste them as pictures-there is no viewer that I have heard of. it is still in beta as far as I know so perhaps when the final versions are released

----------

